# Just ordered this guy



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

http://www.saltwaterfish.com/site_11_03/pr...oot_parent_id=4


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

thats one nice lookin fish


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice! Nice find


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That Trigger is going to be mean.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> That Trigger is going to be mean.
> [snapback]994820[/snapback]​


Have you had any experience with this trig? I have never met anyone that has owned one.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks mean,








never seen one before though


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Looks mean,:nod:
> never seen one before though
> 
> 
> ...


He does look mean and kinda mysterious, I already named him papa shango. I hope I got the one in the pic.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i looked at that trigger also before i got my queen. what other fish did u order with it. u will be very surprised with your fish when they arrive fomr saltwaterfish, mine were in great shape and very very healthy.

J-Rod


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> i looked at that trigger also before i got my queen. what other fish did u order with it. u will be very surprised with your fish when they arrive fomr saltwaterfish, mine were in great shape and very very healthy.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]995031[/snapback]​


Sounds sweet, I also ordered that black hawaiian trigger. Nothing else on there interested me.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > i looked at that trigger also before i got my queen. what other fish did u order with it. u will be very surprised with your fish when they arrive fomr saltwaterfish, mine were in great shape and very very healthy.
> ...


thats awsome, yeah im looking to order from them in the near future again.

J-Rod


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats a badass fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..just remeber to feed your fish very well before adding this guy to the group..keep an eye for the first few day aswell..see that he not getting bullied by the clown..and the most important rule...remember to post picture when it arrives...congrads


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

he looks awsome!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

thanks fellas, ill be gettin him in the middle of the week. i'll definitely post pics.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

damn that guy looks sweat, post some pics when you get that bad boy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Sweet trig









post some pics when you get it


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

you are gonna love that fish


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

May I ask is this all in a 125? Cause oh my if it is.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

weidjd said:


> May I ask is this all in a 125? Cause oh my if it is.
> [snapback]1000080[/snapback]​


yes sir, this is the last of the fish i am adding to it, I am going to set up another tank in a year or so when they get larger, right now my largest fish is about 4" aside from my zebra eel.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

thats on the wish list...... not the availibility list............


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

phensway said:


> thats on the wish list...... not the availibility list............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


casue he orderd the last one, when i ordered my queen and it said my order was finalized i went back to the queen i bought and it said wish list.

J-Rod


----------

